

Mini Portable Arduino Laptop  - bootload
http://www.liquidware.com/projects/25/Mini+Portable+Arduino+Laptop

======
inthebitz
Hey guys - someone just emailed me that this post made it here on
y-combinator. So cool! I like the idea to try out the frogpad, by the way. I
wasn't able to find anyone who's hacked the frogpad usb to a digital device
like the Arduino, so I just placed an order for one, and I'll try my best as
soon as it comes in the mail. Hopefully, then someone else might find that
code useful :) And thanks for the comment about the TouchShield, that's really
flattering! Chris and I spent quite a few weekends hacking it out, so it's
nice to know it was worthwhile... -Matt from antipastohw.blogspot.com

~~~
bootload
Hi Matt, didn't see this response before I added a comment to yr blog ~
[http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2008/09/thanks-y-
combinator....](http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2008/09/thanks-y-
combinator.html)

 _"... And thanks for the comment about the TouchShield, that's really
flattering! Chris and I spent quite a few weekends hacking it out, so it's
nice to know it was worthwhile. ..."_

Absolutely top class stuff. Now I've just got to wait till the AUS dollar
climbs back up to parity.

------
bootload
The bit that was interesting for me was the Liquidware, "TouchShield" ~
<http://www.liquidware.com/shop/show/TS/TouchShield> It's a '128×128 pixel
OLED screen' which is also a touch screen. You can buy these touch-screens but
wiring them up is difficult. This shield brings a usable GUI to the Arduino
that non-hardware types like myself to use.

------
felideon
You could probably use a FrogPad instead. That keyboard looks huge for such a
small device.

<http://www.frogpad.com>

------
bootload
and more here ~ [http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2008/09/homemade-arduino-
lap...](http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2008/09/homemade-arduino-laptop-
palmtop-thingy.html)

------
qqq
What language are those code snippets in?

~~~
RobGR
It is a C-like language, based on something called wiring:

<http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/HomePage>

<http://wiring.org.co/learning/index.html>

